# Autopulse جهاز CPR حديث على الساحة الطبية



## م.محمد الكسواني (21 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 



مثلما شعوب العالم تنمو فإن الحاجة لازدياد الرعاية الصحية مطلوب، وكلما كان هناك تنوع في العلوم فإن الربط بينها لا بد أن ينتج نوعا من المعرفة يتميز بفاعلية ودقة وسرعة في الوصول للهدف المطلوب، وعلى سبيل المثال نجد ان الطب والهندسة نوعين من العلوم وهناك تشابهات واختلافات بينهما، مما يعني أن هناك حدود مشتركة بسبب التشابه والذي يتمثل في تحليل الجسم البشري بصورة طبية ومحاكاته أو تمثيله بصورة هندسية، وهذا يعني أن التعاون بين هذين النوعين من العلوم لا بد أن تكون نتائجه ممتازة أذا تم استغلالها بصورة صحيحة.

في هذا الموضوع اطرح عليكم إحدى المشاكل الهامة والخطرة والتي تتطلب سرعة في تنفيذ إجراء الإسعاف لإنقاذ حياة المريض وكيف استطاعت الهندسة بالتعاون مع الطب لحل هذه المشكلة.

المشكلة هي توقف قلب المريض أو حالة (CPR)
توقف قلب المريض يعني توقف المضخة التي تزود خلايا وأعضاء الجسم بالغذاء والهواء واسترجاع الفضلات الناتجة من الخلايا والأعضاء وذلك عن طريق الأوعية الدموية (الشرايين والأوردة)، و(CPR) تعني Cardiac pulmonary Resuscitation وتعني الإنعاش القلبي الرئوي في حالة توقفهما، والسبب أن توقف عمل القلب يؤدي إلى عدم وصول دم مزود بالأكسجين للأعضاء والخلايا، واهم الخلايا التي تتأثر بنقص الأكسجين هي خلايا الدماغ حيث يبدأ التلف بالنشوء في خلايا الدماغ بعد انقطاع الأكسجين مدة سبع دقائق على الأكثر إلا في حالات نادرة جدا، ومن هنا لا بد من عمل إنعاش للقلب عن طريق المختصين للوصول لنتائج سريعة وإنقاذ المريض مع إمكانية الشخص العادي عمل نفس الإجراء لغاية الإنقاذ لحين وصول المختصين، ولكن المختص سواء كان ذكر أو أنثى، قوي البنية أو هزيل، يلزم قوة ضغط على عظمة القص(Sternum) بصورة عاموديه وبعمق 3.8 الى5 سم تقريبا حسب جسم المريض نفسه، وبين كل عملية ضغط والثانية هناك أسلوب معين للعد بحيث لا يكون الضغط سريعا أو بطيئا والسبب أن في لحظة الضغط فإن القلب يدفع الدم للجسم وحين تم رفع اليد فأن القلب يرتخي وفي حالة الارتخاء فإن القلب يقوم بتغذية نفسه، والعد يكون على النحو التالي:
....one& two & three& four &five
كيفية العد: يقوم الشخص المعالج بالعد داخل نفسه one مع الضغط، وبرخي يديه مع قوله& 
ثم يضغط ويقول two يرخي يديه مع قول &... وتكون مدة الضغط ومن ثم ارتخاء اليدين في فترة زمنية مقدارها ثانية واحدة تقريبا حتى نضمن تغذية القلب نفسه، وفي حالة العد أكثر من عشرة نحذف (&) ونكمل العد.

البروتوكولات المعتمدة في عدد الضغطات في حالة الإنعاش :
1- (5 إلى 1) وتعني خمس ضغطات على عظمة القص ثم إعطاء نفس واحد للمريض ثم خمس ضغطات وهكذا لحين انتهاء الدقيقة الأولى.
2- (15الى 2) وتعني 15 ضغطة على عظمة القص ثم إعطاء نفسين للمريض وهكذا لحين الانتهاء من الدقيقة الأولى.
3- (30الى 2) وتعني 30 ضغطة على عظمة القص ثم إعطاء نفسين لحين انتهاء الدقيقة الأولى، وقد اعتمدت AHA Association American Heart هذا البروتوكول عام 2005 وبدأ العمل به عالميا.

توضيح: بعد كل دقيقة من عملية الإنعاش نقوم بتفقد استجابة المريض، والأشكال والرسومات التالية توضح العملية بالتفصيل من حيث كيفية تفقد استجابة المريض وكيفية الإنعاش القلبي الرئوي:
[FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]طريقة القيام بعمل الإنعاش القلبي


[FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]أولا عند وجود اي حالة أو إصابه وتكون تلك الحالة في وضع الإغماء فإنك تقوم بفتح مجرى الهواء وعمل كل خطوات الأنعاش الرئوي للتأكد من التنفس فإذا كان التنفس واقف فإنك تقوم بإعطائه نفسين عميقين وبعد ذلك نفس كل خمس ثواني تقريباً , اثناء هذا العمل تقوم بتحسس النبض هل هو موجود أم غائب فإذا كان النبض موجود هذا يعني لا داعي لعمل الأنعاش القلبي إما اذا كان النبض غير موجود فيجب علينا القيام بلإنعاش القلبي كالتالي[/FONT]​ 





*[FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]ثانياً[/FONT][FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]:افتح مجرى الهواء برفع الذقن ودفع الرأس للخلف [/FONT]*​ 





*[FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]ثالثاً[/FONT][FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)] :أنظر اسمع استشعر ......لا يوجد تنفس[/FONT]*​ 





*[FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]رابعاً[/FONT][FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]: اعطه نفسين عميقين ثم نفس كل 5 ثواني[/FONT]*​ 





*[FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]خامساً[/FONT][FONT=Tahoma (Arabic)]: تأكد من النبض ....... النبض غير موجود[/FONT]*​ 





*سادساً: حدد الجزء الأسفل من عظمة القص بوضع السبابة عليها اترك مسافة عرض إصبعين من هذه النقطة ضع راحة إحدى يديك على عظمة القص بعد هذه المسافة,ضع راحة اليد الأخرى فوق الأولى بحيث تكونا متوازيتين وغير متعادمدتين وتكون تلك النقطة في الجزء الذي بين المربعات 4 , 3 , 1 كما في الصورة*



*سادساً: اجعل ذراعيك مستقيمتين عند الكوع اضغط عظمة القص بوزن جسمك دافاعاً إياها مسافة 3 - 5 سنتيمترات , خفف ضغط يديك لترتفع عظمة القص لأعلى مع الإستمرار في ملامسة الصدر وعدم رفع اليدين وتركر تلك الضغطاط المتتالية 15 مرة*



*سابعاً: اعطه نفسين عميقين ثم 15 ضغطة لتدليك القلب ثم نفسين *



*ثاماناً:وكرر العملية اربع مرات ثم تحسس النبض فإذا مازال واقف كرر تلك الدائرة حتى يعود النبض أو تأتي وحدة الطوارئ لإكمال ما قمت به*





​




*ملاحظات*


1 - يجب وضع المصاب مستلقياً على ظهره وعلى سطح مستوي وصلب أو على الأرض , إذا كان المصاب على سرير ذو مرتبة يصبح الإنعاش القلبي أو التدليك غير مجدي وبدون فائدة
2 - لا يكون الضغط عنيفاً لكي لا يحدث مضاعافات مثل كسر عظمة القص والضلوع أو نزيف ودخول هواء للتجويف الصدري , أ, تمزق أو تهتك القلب أو الرئتين أو الكبد أو الطحال
3 - يكون الضغط بمعدل منتضم ضغطة في الثانية تقريباً ويكون التوقف فقط لحظة إعطاء الهواء أي تكرر العملية بمعدل حوالي 60 مرة في الدقيقة أو 15 مرة في ربع دقيقة لمواصلة عملية التنفس وإذا كان هناك شخص آخر يقوم بعملية التنفس يكون تنفس مرة وتدليك خمس مرات ,أما إذا كان المسعف وحده فيقوم بعمل تنفس صناعي مرتين وتدليك القلب 15 مرة مثل ما اسلفنا سابقاً
3 - إذا كان المصاب طفلاً من 1 - 8 سنوات تستخدم يد واحدة لعمل تدليك القلب بمعدل حوالى 80 مرة في الدقيقة مع عمل تنفس صناعي بعد كل أرع ضغطات ويكون الضغط على عظمة القص لأسفل مسافة 2،5 - 4سم
4 - إذا كان المصاب رضيعاً أقل من سنة يتم عمل تدليك القلب بإصبعين فقط الوسطى والسبابة ويكون معدل التدليك 100 - 150 مرة في الدقيقة ويتم عمل تنفس صناعي مرة كل 3 ضغطات وتضغط عظمة القص لأسفل مسافة 1،5-2،5 سم
5 - عند وجود نبض ضعيف لا يدلك القلب 
6 - ليس من اللازم تعرية الصدر تماماً عند تدليك القلب إلا لو كانت الملابس تعوق ذلك فيمكن رفعها , المهم ألا تضيع الوقت​*الأخطاء الواجب مراعاتها عند عمل تدليك القلب أو الإنعاش القلبي*


1 - الوضع غير الصحيح للمصاب : غير مستلقي على ظهره - السطح تحت جسمة ليس صلباً
2 - الوضع غير الصحيح ليدي المسعف
3 - الأسلوب غير الصحيح
ضغطات سريعة أو بطيئة عن المعدل
قوة الضغط غير مناسبة
التوقف عن التدليك لفترات طويلة​[/FONT]
عندما يقوم شخص بعملية (CPR) نجد أنها أحيانا تصل إلى 30دقيقة وقد تزيد فيكون أداء المختص في بداية العمل نشيط ويصل العمق المطلوب وتناسق وتناغم في عدد الضغطات، ولكن بعد خمس دقائق نجد أن المختص قد اختلفت كفاءته بسبب الطاقة التي يبذلها وقد لا يصل إلى العمق المطلوب وكذلك اختلاف التناغم وهنا تبدأ فرصة إنقاذ المريض بالاضمحلال. وكثيرا ما يتم التبديل بين المختصين لتجاوز التعب ولكن كفاءة كل شخص مختلفة وأيضا أقصى حد يصل إليه القلب لضخ الدم بهذه الطريقة هو 1.1لتر/دقيقة وهي نعادل خُمس كميه الدم المطلوبة للجسم، من هذه النقاط قامت شركة (ZOLL) الأمريكية بإنتاج جهاز يقوم بعملية (Cardiac Massage) وهي عملية الضغط على الصدر التي تم شرحها سابقا، واسم هذا الجهاز هو (AutoPulse) وأحيانا يتم التعبير عنه
(Automated Chest Compression)
وأحيانا 
(Non-invasive Cardiac Pump Support) 
ويتكون الجهاز من لوح يتم وضع ظهر المريض عليه وهناك حزام يلتف حول صدر المريض، الجهاز يتم التحكم فيه عن طريق معالج دقيق (Micro Processor) وهناك و هناك ثلاثة أزرار فقط على اللوح لتشغيل الجهاز وبدء العملية والإنهاء وللدخول على القائمة وتغير الأوضاع، يتم وضع ظهر المريض على الجهاز ووضع الحزام على صدر المريض ومن ثم تشغيل الجهاز فيقوم الجهاز بمعايرة الحزام وفق حجم صدر المريض ومن ثم نضغط زر الابتداء فيبدأ الجهاز بالضغط على صدر المريض بعمق وتناغم ثابتين، وهنك بطارية في الجهاز تعمل 30 دقيقة متواصلة مع وجود بطارية أخرى احتياط.

ميزات الجهاز: 
1- سهولة التركيب ولا يحتاج لمختصين أبدا.
2- حجمه معتدل وكذلك محمول (Portable).
3- يعمل في وضع افقى ومائل إلى حد زاوية 45 درجة.
4- مبرمج حسب البرتوكولات العالمية (5الى1) و (15 الى2) و(30الى 2).
5- أهم ميزة في الجهاز عمق وتناغم في الضغط ثابتين مع قدرة ضغط تصل بسببها كمية الدم الخارجة من القلب (Cardiac Output) إلى 2.2لتر/دقيقة وهذا انجاز لم يتم الوصول إليه من قبل. 

قامت (AHA) باعتماد هذا الجهاز في عام 2005 وبدأ انتشار هذا الجهاز بعد ذلك بصورة متزايدة على الساحة العالمية.

إخواني وزملائي لا يكفي هذا الحديث فقط عن الجهاز ولكن استميحكم عذرا لعدم مقدرتي وضع شرح تفصيلي مصور وذلك بسبب أمور فنية حالت دون ذلك فأرجو منكم أن تعذروني ولكن إليكم الروابط التالية التي تتعلق بالموضوع نفسه:

الرابط الأول: يحتوي على صور الجهاز ومعلومات عنه، ومن يحب الزيادة فهو موقع الشركة الأم وهناك روابط كثيرة فيه عن نفس الجهاز.
http://www.zoll.com/product.aspx?id=84

الرابط الثاني: الرجاء الضغط على الوصلة وفي حين اكتمال صفحة الويب هناك رابطين أسفل الصفحة Download Movie أرجو الضغط على الملف الذي سعته(10.955KB) ولكنه يأخذ وقت طويل أحبانا، ولكنه يحتوي على حالات حقيقة تم استخدام الجهاز بها:
http://www.zoll.com/page.aspx?id=809

مرة أخرى استميحكم عذرا على التقصير وأنا جاهز لاستفساراتكم إخواني الأفاضل، وأرجو أن أكون قد قدمت لكم حتى إن كان اليسير من الفائدة وما ابتغي بها إلا وجه الله تعالى.

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 يوليو 2007)

الأخ محمد الكسواني .

تسلم وما قصرت موضوع جميل ومفيد للغاية وجديد ومميز اعانك الله .

وان شاء يلقى الأهتمام والمثابرة .

جزاك الله خيرا وبركة واحسان وتستمر بأثرائنا من علم ومعرفة .


البغدادي .


----------



## amod (21 يوليو 2007)

عظيم جدا يابشمهندس محمد الكسواني
مشاركة رائعة ومجهود ممتااااااااااااااااااز
وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (21 يوليو 2007)

*رااااااائع.......*

شكرا جزيلا أخي المتميز محمد الكسواني على مشاركاتك المتميزة باستمرار
موضوع جدا جميل , ومجهود رائع
سلمت يداك أخي الكريم
:77: وبارك الله لنا فيك​


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (21 يوليو 2007)

عاشت ايديك ....


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (23 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم
واشكركم على المرور والمشاركة
وان كانت هناك اسئلة حول الموضوع ان شاء الله ان اجيبكم عليها بكل ما عندي من علم متواضع.


----------



## dalia gamal (24 يوليو 2007)

افادكم الله وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## معز فضل المولى (29 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووور على هذا الموضوع


----------



## نسيم الخلد (29 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (29 يوليو 2007)

اعتقد ان المفروض الحجات دي تتقال للطبيب او المسعف مش مهندس االجهزة الطبيه دي مجرد معلومات عامه 
ويجزيك الله خيرا عليها


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (30 يوليو 2007)

Prof_Mofasa قال:


> اعتقد ان المفروض الحجات دي تتقال للطبيب او المسعف مش مهندس االجهزة الطبيه دي مجرد معلومات عامه
> ويجزيك الله خيرا عليها


مشكور اخي الكريم على تعليقك
توضيح بسيط:
الطب يعمل على تحليل الجسم البشري والهندسة الطبية تقوم بتمثيل ومحاكاة الجسم البشري بما يناسبها من الاجهزة.


اخواني وزملائي 
اشكركم جميعا على المرور والمشاركة


----------



## am_em (3 أغسطس 2007)

افدتنا افادك الله
جزاك الله خيرا
والى الامام دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## القائد العام (4 أغسطس 2007)

السيد محمد الكسوانى متشكرين على المعلومات وانا شخصيا استفدتا كتير من الموضوع ....زز وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (11 أغسطس 2007)

اخواني وزملائي..
اشكركم جميعا على المرور والمشاركة.
وفقكم الله.


----------

